# On What Did You Base on to Write Your Username?



## jcamac45 (Apr 21, 2017)

I wonder what hilarious stories are behind your usernames.

My username doesn't have a particularly interesting story behind it. In fact, it is so anti-climatic. It only stands by the initial of my first name and I chopped off my last name with a random number, because apparently somebody else already had thought about jcamac4 lol. Anyways, what's your story?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

Ariz? is just basically the last half of my first name and the first syllable of my second name put together


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 21, 2017)

I've used Nuclear Bingo before for other things. I just came up with something off the top of my head that sounded funny


----------



## Loriii (Apr 21, 2017)

I just changed mine recently. My previous username was Role. At that time, I remember when people online (especially from non-Asian ethnicity) were fond of calling me "role" or they just really mispronounced my real name. I thought it was cool plus I couldn't think of anything so I just went with it. As for my current username, it started from a local Nintendo gaming forum when this person called me "master" then it just spread to other people calling me that. There was a time during the early days of 3DS when I used to buy every game and unit that's being released. I was fascinated so I wanted to collect them. It's probably people's way of making fun of what I'm doing though not in a serious kind of way. I never get annoyed by it, in fact, I thought it would be nice if I connect it to my name which I'm fond of spelling backwards so I came up with master leor. I didn't feel like adding space or underscore because it'd be pretty common to do so I went with a dot. I actually pronounce my username as master dot le-yor (or "lore"). Sounds like a name in an RPG game or something lol.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 21, 2017)

This is an Animal Crossing forum and I'm a person. Obvious name chouce, right?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> This is an Animal Crossing forum and I'm a person. Obvious name chouce, right?



I've always wondered about your username's origin. Well now I know


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 21, 2017)

My previous name was "vannilllabeth", basically I like vanilla lmao. As for what it is now, I have a real lack of  uncreativity when it comes to these things and that I just wanted to change it so badly I didn't give it much thought lol.


----------



## jcamac45 (Apr 21, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I just changed mine recently. My previous username was Role. At that time, I remember when people online (especially from non-Asian ethnicity) were fond of calling me "role" or they just really mispronounced my real name. I thought it was cool plus I couldn't think of anything so I just went with it. As for my current username, it started from a local Nintendo gaming forum when this person called me "master" then it just spread to other people calling me that. There was a time during the early days of 3DS when I used to buy every game and unit that's being released. I was fascinated so I wanted to collect them. It's probably people's way of making fun of what I'm doing though not in a serious kind of way. I never get annoyed by it, in fact, I thought it would be nice if I connect it to my name which I'm fond of spelling backwards so I came up with master leor. I didn't feel like adding space or underscore because it'd be pretty common to do so I went with a dot. I actually pronounce my username as master dot le-yor (or "lore"). Sounds like a name in an RPG game or something lol.



LOL it does sound like a pretty bada$$ name if you ask me! Thanks for sharing your story master.leor


----------



## Loriii (Apr 21, 2017)

Haha thanks, I kinda rambled about it a bit and you're welcome!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2017)

my whimsical whims


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 21, 2017)

Night is a nice word so I made it Nightmares I guess... woop


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 21, 2017)

I just rotate between the same 3 or 4 usernames, which are all based on my real name and nicknames!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Apr 21, 2017)

I like art... and daydreaming...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2017)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> I like art... and daydreaming...



I honestly first read your name as arbysdreamer


----------



## cIementine (Apr 21, 2017)

i got a thing for pumpkins apparently


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

I just like how it sounds. 

Zen is from the noun of Zen and I didn't want to put bell, so I put del instead and I prefer how it rolls of the tongue. Del comes from old French and even then it doesn't have much meaning, "of the" isn't that interesting.


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2017)

look closely and you will see


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2017)

My name + tyrannosaurus rex + junior = millysaurusrexjr


----------



## Romaki (Apr 21, 2017)

It's a random fantasy name I came up with while playing around with that old NDS chat thingy.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 21, 2017)

its from a cyber bullying meme


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2017)

had 2 change my username really quickly because i was paranoid lmao so i just chose something and i like ghosts and idk. it was just something i thought of.
my old username lencurryboy has more of a story. i was like 12 and my friend and i wanted to "roleplay" vocaloid characters (... yes .. but ..,not serious . uh.) on a website that was one of those games where you can walk around and write stuff, i dont remeber the name of it tho. i had to sign up for that website but every username i tried was taken. the website gave suggestions on what you could add to the username so it'd be unique, every single one of them was Super bad (stuff like [username]_xmelon3, [username]stargirl74346, [username]_skateboardxD or whatever. i dont remember exactly the stuff it suggested but lol you get the idea) 
my friend and i were skyping and we were joking about the stupid suggestions. i was getting frustrated because literally no username i tried was working so as a joke i typed in "Lencurryboy". it still didnt work because the was probably not the username like the website said so i never actually signed up for it, but when i signed up for some other site later i used the same name and after that i've used it on a few more sites. it's kinda stupid lmao but it is never used so it's great if i just want to make an account somewhere and don't want to think of a new username.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 21, 2017)

I've used a lot of different names online throughout the years. When I came here I wanted to make up something new and fun. Foxes are my favorite animal and Soda or Pop made it sound fun. So here I'm Soda Fox, in some online games I go by Fox Pop.


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 21, 2017)

Mine's because I was constantly invisible to everyone during high school. Like... there were times that people thought I was absent, even though I was like right in front of them. Plus, invisibility is such a cool concept. But "Invisible" was already taken as a username so...I named myself "Invisible again."

Might change my username in the future, though.


----------



## carp (Apr 21, 2017)

i changed my username as it was long and ugly before and now im a fish bo??


----------



## Tokage (Apr 21, 2017)

i wanna hopefully change mine but this is what i ended up using on most sites besides a few other names, lol, i kind of want to get out of using this one though since my other ones are more aesthetically pleasing but i came up with this when i was 14 

but basically i just like the word phantom, a lot of my friends have always asked what the 9026 stands for but to be honest, i just like how those numbers sound together c,:


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 21, 2017)

poyo- something kirby says

onomatopoeia- a word that mimics an object

poyonomatopoeia! my first username i had on here was sosod1 i think but it was meant to be sosad1 but i just left it lol. i'm changing it one more time though


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 21, 2017)

There's no epic story or anything for my username. I wanted a new username, I wanted it to have a word from my old username so I could remember it better and the words Ghost Soda sounded neat together and unique so I just went with that and started using that username for most of my online stuff. d:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 21, 2017)

Taiko is in japanese a "big drum". It came from the game Taiko No Tatsujin


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2017)

It came from my idol, David Bowie.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2017)

It's my (nick)name. I lack creativity.


----------



## intropella (Apr 21, 2017)

This name came from the song called intropella.
It sounded pretty and looked pretty so I nabbed that username.
Except one person is currently using that username on instagram... >_>


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 21, 2017)

On the doge meme. Not really sure where the "mon" came from, though. I assume it is because it sounded like Pokemon in my head but Dogemon.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 21, 2017)

nickname with a 'yay' lol, i really didn't think it through much


----------



## Xandra (Apr 21, 2017)

My name... 

I think i'm pretty creative tbh


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

mogyay said:


> nickname with a 'yay' lol, i really didn't think it through much



It's really cute though!


----------



## Flare (Apr 21, 2017)

It's an old nickname I'd put when I was younger. 

The 21 is random, I just thought about it. (The 21 is removed now.)


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol I didn't know what to put, I just knew animal crossing was my favorite video game.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 21, 2017)

i was going through my "pastel and pink" phase.

There were Sanrio villagers, i had a sanrio aesthetic tumblr blog so Sanrio popped into my head.


----------



## himeki (Apr 21, 2017)

yall and ur usernames w/ meaning
i just pulled himeki out of my ass i just made it up
thought it sounded cute


----------



## Bones (Apr 21, 2017)

It's based off the nickname of one of my favorite Star Trek characters (Leonard McCoy) with whom I share a deep, spiritual connection

(in other words, he's a grumpy sassy pants, I'm a grumpy sassy pants, and I love his nickname)


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 21, 2017)

"Oblivia" is the name of a region in a Pok?mon Ranger game.  The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion is also one of my all time favorite games and I thought it sounded like a feminine variety of that, so Oblivia I became.


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> "Oblivia" is the name of a region in a Pok?mon Ranger game.  The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion is also one of my all time favorite games and I thought it sounded like a feminine variety of that, so Oblivia I became.



I always thought your name was Olivia and you just wanted to sound edgy or scary, so you added the 'b' which would = oblivion. 

I guess not....


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 22, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I always thought your name was Olivia and you just wanted to sound edgy or scary, so you added the 'b' which would = oblivion.
> 
> I guess not....



Ha, lots of people here seem to think my name is Olivia.  It's not. 

Being "edgy" certainly never crossed my mind when choosing the name, but username notwithstanding I'm SUPER scary. 10/10 scary.


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2017)

xii is short for a username i go by on my social media accounts lmao


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2017)

mash 2 words together, bam, top quality name


----------



## Flare (Apr 22, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> "Oblivia" is the name of a region in a Pok?mon Ranger game.  The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion is also one of my all time favorite games and I thought it sounded like a feminine variety of that, so Oblivia I became.


And I always thought your name was "Olivia" in real life. 
I knew about the "Oblivia" region, but I always thought your username was your irl name with a b added in.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2017)

my username used to be "thunderstruck" after the ac/dc song. i don't consider myself a huge ac/dc fan but i liked the song and the name sounded cool ?\_(ツ)_/?

eventually i just trimmed off the struck part of the name


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 22, 2017)

Back when I first made this username, heh back in middle school or high school, I used the moniker Blackroserandom all over the place. Black for my favorite color, rose for my favorite flower, and random because I just like it. I really should shorten it, it's way too long.



Teabagel said:


> mash 2 words together, bam, top quality name



I actually really like your name. It's two of my favorite things...(though I seem to indulge in coffee waaay more than tea now lol)


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2017)

My name is Javier and I am an avocado aficionado. "Jav" + "Avocado" just flows together so my beautiful baby username was born.
Although suddenly I am getting the urge to change it to Javaco!!!


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Apr 22, 2017)

I got tired of picking a user name so 
AWESOME
besides it being on of the words I use every day
--+HINT TIP
The first two letters in awesome are my first and last initial so i have stuck with it (^_^) -->>> AW 
Sweet


----------



## easpa (Apr 22, 2017)

10(?) year old me thought it'd be a cool idea to splice the names of my two favourite pokemon at the time, Pachirisu and Treecko, and this is the monstrosity I ended up with


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 22, 2017)

I guess because of my obsession with the Pokemon, Gallade. As well as it have extendable elbows like a sword, similar to samurai's and stuff. So I went with Sensai. pretty boring story, but idc


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 22, 2017)

Mine was my old MSN and MySpace username for ages, then I just decided to keep it for stuff like this because I still quite like it


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2017)

It's my name backwards lmao


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 22, 2017)

I needed something short enough to fit the 4 character Melee tag, so I just shortened a word to make it. Then I just ended up using Soti for lots of other things too.



Oblivia said:


> "Oblivia" is the name of a region in a Pok?mon Ranger game.  The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion is also one of my all time favorite games and I thought it sounded like a feminine variety of that, so Oblivia I became.



I always thought of Elder Scrolls' Oblivion when I saw you post. I've never played Pok?mon Ranger though nor heard of that region.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 22, 2017)

A few years ago I was trying to figure out a new Tumblr username, so I was messing around on one of those username generator sites. I wanted a name with Siren in it because I like how Sirens are in mythology, and thought it'd be cool. The username generator spit out a bunch of cool ones, but Sirentic was the only one that stuck. I usually go by Sirentica now, but oh well. 

The reason it's all spaced out is because I wanted it to seem more unique or whatever lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, if it hasn't already become increasingly apparent, *I am Super Mario 64's #1 fan.*

Like seriously try to find someone that loves SM64 more than I do.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

My edgy self thought it'd be cool to set my NL name as a drug, therefore-- Molly.
I used that for my forum name and added NL because I wasn't sure if Molly was taken.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 23, 2017)

Kevinnn is my birth name


----------



## Introvert (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm an introvert. Can't get more descriptive than that lol


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2017)

at the time i was really into doctor who and the character river song...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 24, 2017)

My favorite DC character


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2017)

I opened up an online name generator and Jake popped up.

Previous usernames have been ACdude which was when I was a rebel who didn't play by the rules (back in 2008/2009) and I used to share my account with my cousin. She wanted AC in the username, and I wanted dude for some reason, so we compromised and made the username be ACdude. I've also used Bidoof, which is just because I feel sorry for the Pokemon, it's really cute and I like it. So yeah, nothing too exciting.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Ha, lots of people here seem to think my name is Olivia.  It's not.
> 
> Being "edgy" certainly never crossed my mind when choosing the name, but username notwithstanding I'm SUPER scary. 10/10 scary.



Umm your name IS Olivia. Stop being in denial.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 24, 2017)

Jake said:


> Umm your name IS *****. Stop being in denial.





Jeremy said:


> Sharing personal information of other people without permission, publicly or privately, is considered harassment and is not allowed.



#inb4SuperModeratorGetsBanned


----------



## Greys0n (Apr 24, 2017)

i don't know I just like it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 24, 2017)

The Ash: AshCo was my original username on everything, due to my initials spelling out "Ash". "Co" came out of nowhere.

The Scrumfleton: I named Tidus "Scrumfleton" in Final Fantasy X and that somehow stuck. 

The Q: I really have no clue.

They all came together one night. I don't remember how or where but it just did.


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

Kpop group Blackpink


----------



## Eudial (Apr 24, 2017)

One of my favorite Sailor Moon villains.


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 24, 2017)

I came up with this username when I was like 14 and it just kinda stuck x3


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2017)

It's based on Pearl Fey from Ace Attorney. I wanted something short so I made it her nickname, Pearls


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2017)

there was a joke amongst some friends last year where everyone changed their username to "B ngoTheElf" with the blank space being filled in by a different vowel, and I chose to be ByngoTheElf. later on after the joke was over, I changed to simply byngo. kinda tired of it now BUT can't change my name cuz currently I'm in debt at -947 tbt hah


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

Mitzi from the game - also my irl cat

and animal CROSSING.

why I'm a genius look how original I am xc

No for real, I love my username and use it for just about everything.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 28, 2017)

I wanted to pick a real name that I liked the sound of. So Corrie was born lmao


----------



## Piezahummy (Apr 28, 2017)

i was playing a game on my phone and i had to choose an avatar and there was a pizza avatar, so i named my character pizzayummy (coz pizza is delicious) but i pressed the e instead of the z and the h instead of the y.
piezahummy


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 28, 2017)

because im so creative


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2017)

It just
came out of nowhere lmao
I was thinking of stuff that has X in it. I thought of Seroxi and Xerolin


----------



## ellarella (Apr 29, 2017)

ellar is my nickname backwards, so i just used it twice (then removed the last r since it sounds better that way)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 29, 2017)

It just sorta came to mind and was totally random


----------



## seliph (Apr 29, 2017)

the mclove of my mcfreakin life


----------



## helenkeller (May 3, 2017)

*Bored. SO here's a funny back story behind my username*

So, as a teen ages 13-14, I would always taunt Helen Keller, and laugh at jokes. (Yeah, harsh, I know, I was young)
I had a certain teacher, lets call him Baldie. 
Baldie was my teacher when I was 13, he knew I was very flamboyant, obnoxious, and childish. He knew how I was, from the back of his hand.
One year later, I have to go back to my original school, that started a home school program that year. Walking down the halls of my school one day, I seen him, I was so happy he was there... Months go on and I start that home school program so I don't get in any more trouble. Me and my friend were doing my home work one day before "going out" and we changed the name on the "Write your name here" line to "Helen Keller"

Baldie told my mother three months after that, that the teacher, that grades my home work, asked if I was cheating and someone named Helen Keller accidentally wrote their name on there. I had erased every page that said so but I must have forgot one...?

But can u PPPLLZZZ explain how someone grading a FRESHMANS homework doesn't know about helen keller?

I am like a real life internet troll at times and nobody sees through my sarcasm anymore... *sigh*


----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2017)

I think they probably have an obligation to ask you anyway, since you're not supposed to do that and all.


----------



## helenkeller (May 3, 2017)

The lady actually thought in her brain that I was cheating though. But what you're saying is understandable! She almost didn't give me a grade for it, these papers got mailed to somebody in CBUS so I didn't actually meet the person doing it, if it wasn't passing, it got sent back, so they sent it back then called about me supposedly cheating, haha. I should have clarified that but my keyboard is new and I am not too used to it yet to be typing long stories like that without a huge amount of typos to try and edit out. It just kills me that the woman asked word for word if HK was doing my home work.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 3, 2017)

better yet nobody with the name helen keller probably goes to your school


----------



## helenkeller (May 3, 2017)

Lmao there wasn't a single Helen enrolled. I looked xD They show your names on a plaque after you graduate, no helens there xD


----------



## cIementine (May 3, 2017)

didn't know i was in the presence of a supreme troll, wow!!


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2017)

Lmao I don't get the Helen bit but it sounds pretty funny 
I hate when people get blamed for **** they didn't do


----------



## helenkeller (May 3, 2017)

haha pumpkins I have no idea if this is sarcasm or not but if you knew me irl you would realize.. I'm a  walking troll. my mom hates it lmao I get it from my dad

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahhh getting blamed for **** you didn't do is totally something that happened to me in school all the time. I got a 2 hour for something I didn't even do, funniest part was it was something that wasn't even done on school property. go figure lol


----------



## demoness (May 3, 2017)

idk looks like the teacher trolled _you_...

but i guess something every socially awkward class clown does by 7th grade counts as trolling now?  i'm only 24, but when i was a cringey preteen troll queen it took a little more than confusing some old teacher.  like the only funny trolling then was when you got people to buy into a bunch of nonsense that sounds convincing or you managed to instigate a massive freakout from some neckbeard or the nearest histrionic psuedointellectual, at least for 13 year old girl me

edit: since post got merged i should probably be productive sooo basically my name's brandi alexis and umjammer lammy inspired me to have a sheep fursona since it came out.  really i'm serious


----------



## Arjh (Aug 24, 2017)

Mine is basically just my initials.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

Really bad inside joke amongst my friends and my bf.. it's after a Canadian-Portuguese singer named Sheila Charlesworth/Shila.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 24, 2017)

my favorite nickname my villagers call me in animal crossing


----------



## --- (Aug 24, 2017)

i don't like names.


----------



## Chicha (Aug 24, 2017)

It's my favorite drink. I chose it because it's short & sweet and thought it suited me better than my previous usernames. I also use it part of my art name.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 24, 2017)

It actually originated from an inside joke with my siblings, I was trying to think of a new username around the same time and it stuck, I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think my sister actually started the joke based on some cartoon, I can't remember which though


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 24, 2017)

I hope it's pretty obvious. Haha.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 24, 2017)

Mine is a video game character-- from Super Paper Mario. 

Another factor is that, when I was in my teens, most of my usernames had "lady" incorporated in them somehow. Part of that was to get my gender across, but even then people would still call me "he," and I kind of outgrew it anyway, so I don't follow that naming scheme anymore.


----------



## vel (Aug 24, 2017)

just from velour, my favorite character in fire emblem fates at the time. it was originally velour but i liked shorter usernames better so here's vel, really nothing too special


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 24, 2017)

Sappho


----------



## Squidward (Aug 25, 2017)

Take a wild guess, pal


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 25, 2017)

"_Anybody who comes into the forest will be lost. Everybody will become a Stalfos. Everybody, Stalfos._"


----------



## carp (Aug 25, 2017)

i lov fish


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Aug 25, 2017)

Mine is based off a story about my brothers friend and the laziest,least inspired Halloween costume ever made☺


----------



## Keldi (Aug 25, 2017)

Mine is a pattern of my first and last name. First letter of my first name (K), second letter of my last name (e), third letter of my first name(l), fourth letter of my last name(d), fifth letter of my first name(i). The name was originally for Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons(Imma pro at those games >^< lol)


----------



## Verecund (Aug 25, 2017)

Mine is basically an unusual synonym for shy or bashful, which is probably one of my most prominent personality traits.


----------



## wizard (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, Landon is my first name, Crossing comes from Animal Crossing, that's it. It's very uncreative and I hate it, once I get enough tbt I'll change it.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 25, 2017)

I can't even remember how I came up with this username. I'm not really fond of it anymore, but I don't hate it enough to where I'm going for a username change.


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 25, 2017)

I think my username started from changing my league ign lol
tried to match with my bf.. also naekoya means "mine" in Korean as well >u <)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 25, 2017)

I like unicorns. Poof, username.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 25, 2017)

Honestly, I was thinking about naming my mayor Primrose after the character in the Hunger Games. I wanted to go by the nickname Prim because it reminded of Marie from the Aristocats because she's so prim and lady like, which is the complete opposite of me. I have the sense of humor of a 12-yr-old boy. 
So the prim part was supposed to represent my mayor and the improper part was supposed to represent my personality. I think I'll keep for a while because it sounds good. Plus, I can't think of anything better.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, I love Shrek, and I believe he loves me, too- very much!

I mean, what God wouldn't love his worshipers?


----------



## Cailey (Aug 25, 2017)

My undying love for cinnamon rolls.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 26, 2017)

At the time I thought of joining my first forum I just used certain things I really liked at the time. I was always a fan of Yoshi, and I did like Itachi from the Akatsuki in the Naruto series. I just combined what I liked and became AkatsukiYoshi. I thought it was a cool username then and even now when I join multiple forums I would always choose this name.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 26, 2017)

random username generator? Bam! Username!


----------



## Minaa (Aug 26, 2017)

My name which is Mina.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 26, 2017)

lunatic + epic = lunatepic
It's just a silly thing I came up with when I was younger but idk I still like how it sounds


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 26, 2017)

Honey has been my nickname for ages
Aura emanates off of golden honey~
It sounds SO weird but I think highly of honey xD

I wanted something shorter than my usual "HoneymoonRoyale" for the forums.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, I had username block, couldn't think of anything else, and I wanted a great username, so here I am


----------



## will. (Aug 27, 2017)

I have seen countless tumblr accounts that have "*name*crossing" as their username and not many on here so I decided to go ahead and shoot. Donnell is my last name and so voila! Donnellcrossing. Pretty basic and also I came up with it in less then 2 minutes.


----------



## Mash (Aug 27, 2017)

My nickname is 'Mash' or 'Mashy'.  So yeah, pretty straightforward.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2017)

It's a portmanteau of *psy*chedelic and tie-*dye*. Just came to me out of nowhere.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 28, 2017)

Paw Patrol is best show and I am a baby


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2017)

The reason behind my username should be pretty obvious.  I really like Marshal, lol.


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 28, 2017)

Spoiler









^ This is Loz. I call him Lozzybear<3

He's from FF7: Advent Children. He is a giant manbaby who apparently cries a lot. Naturally, I love him to bits.
I'm weird I know


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Aug 28, 2017)

I was out of ideas, and I completely regret my username (makes me seem like a weeabo :C)


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 28, 2017)

I just thought I needed a username for everything, as before I just did a different thing for each game/account. I based it off the Youtuber BrutalMoose, where it's an Adjective and an animal. With that formula, I got KozyCat.


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 28, 2017)

One of my favorite villagers gave me the nickname "Missy". I ended up losing them to a time travelling accident.

I miss Cookie...


----------



## Cazqui (Aug 28, 2017)

The name of my favorite Guitarist.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2017)

I just used my real name.  Super creative, I know.


----------



## Soraru (Aug 29, 2017)

soraru. after the singer...
also i really like the spelling "soraru"


----------

